# words of gods - gods of words



## supertarmax

*H*ello, 
I need to choose a name for a website, this name will be also the website domain, and *I* would like to use the *J*apanese translation of this sencetences
-words of gods
-word of god
-gods of words
-god of word
-gods of translations

*I* know that the meaning are differents.
*T*hanks to everybody


----------



## Aoyama

There is no plural in Japanese (though it can be rendered but not at that level, here).
You probably want the translation in Latin, right ?


----------



## supertarmax

*T*hanks for the answer. *A*nyway *I* would like to ask you the translation of that little sentences (in singular).
*T*hanks a lot*.*


----------



## Aoyama

What I mean by Latin is with Latin letters (romaji) :
-words of gods  kamisamatachi no kotoba (shingon, but rare)
-word of god kamisama no kotoba or kami no kotoba
-gods of words kotoba no kami(sama)
-god of word
-gods of translations  honyaku no kamisama

the simplest is then :
kami no kotoba
kotoba no kami
honyaku no kami
(Cf. *kami*kaze), adding "sama" is more respectful, but probably not necessary here.


----------



## Flaminius

For gods, the most frequent plural is _kamigami_.  Unfortunately, _kotoba_ cannot use this handy construction.

The <n> in _honyaku_ is a different pronunciation from <n> in _no_.  You may not wish to be so meticulous to tell them apart, but just in case you encounter them somewhere else, the former is often transliterated as n'; hence hon'yaku.


----------



## Aoyama

> hence hon'yaku


 absolutely right.
But then, we are dealing with 





> a name for a website/domain


so probably linguistic or phonetic worries are limited ... But then again ...


----------



## supertarmax

Thanks for the aswers,
I wonder if instead of "kotoba" is it possible to use the word "go"
thanks again


----------



## Aoyama

No. "Go" can only be used in combination (nihongo, itariago). Instead of "kami no kotoba" you could use "shin go" (shin=kami), but that would be strange and would be confused with "shingo" = new word, neologism.


----------



## uchi.m

Kotobadamashī 言葉魂


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, but for a website name ... ? And that would mean "the soul of words" ... (verba anima/alma) ...


----------



## Arui Kashiwagi

If you want to go with something like "_Kotobadamasī_" (the soul of words), there is the good word "*kotodama*". It's the term of the _Shintō_-based mysticism in Japan.
The bad news is, apparently both kotodama.com and kotodama.net have already been taken...


----------

